# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Skinny 100% C oder weniger

## andyskate100

Moin moin,

wollte mir nun endlich mal nen 4,00m skinny mast zulegen und bin grad unschlssig ob ich einen mit 100% Carbon oder eher mit 75% nehmen sollte. Wie seht ihr das? Merkt man da nen starken Unterschied im Fahrverhalten? Man sagt ja auch 100% masten brechen schneller, weil sie sprder sind... Hab grad so die von Gaastra im visier.

----------


## Boddenflitzer

Moin Andy,
Ich fahre seit gut 2 jahren 60-70% Skinnies. Ich kann dir das auch mit der Haltbarkeit besttigen, wenn ich geborchene Masten gesehen habe, dann meistens 100%er. Jemand Anderes behauptet dann vielleicht das Gegenteil. Es ist vor allem die punktuelle Schlagempfindlichkeit, die beim 100er zum Bruch fhren kann.
Klar ist da ein feiner Leistungsvorteil gegenber dem 70%er, aber ich bin der Meinung als Fortgeschrittener Windsurfer sind 75% absolut ausreichend. Wenn man schon so einiges auf dem Kasten hat und ein paar Surfjahre auf dem Buckel, kann man sich das Leben/die Moves mit 100% Masten ein wenig leichter machen.
Mein Tip, nimm sie wesentlich gnstigere 70% Variante und spare das restliche Geld fr eine richtig gute Carbongabel - das Teil hast du schlielich in der Hand und es bestimmt genauso wie der Mast was fr Leistung ( Angleiten, Anpumpen, Manverfeeling, Kontrolle bers Segel, Profilstabilitt, Druckpunktstabilittim Grenzbereich) du  aus deinem Rigg rausholst.   
Wenn du jetzt sagst, auch was soll ich mit einer Carbongabel, so krass fahre ich doch auch nicht, ich will doch nur ein wenig Spa an hchstens 20 guten Tagen im Jahr; dann brauchst du allerdings erst Recht kein 100% Mast. Ist meine Meinung. Ich fahre mittlerweile schon zwei Carbongabeln, die ich beide als Vorjahresmodelle sehr gnstig und fast neu bekommen habe.
Ich habe danach mein Rigg nicht wiedererkannt, meine alte North Progression Alugabel ist gar nichts dagegen. Irgendwann werde ich wahrscheinlich auch auf 90 -100% Masten umstellen, aber ich weiss, dass im Moment mein Knnen nicht wesentlich davon profitieren wird. 

Gru,
Christian

----------


## derzilp

Kommt auch ein bisschen auf Dein Gewicht an. Wenn Du eher leicht bist, hat ein 70er den Vorteil, dass er weicher ist als der 100er. 

Philipp

----------


## andyskate100

Also vom Knnen her ist der Flaka zur Zeit mein bester Move. Bin zur Zeit extrem ergeizig und will nur noch neue Moves lernen... Mein Gewicht liegt bei 70kg. Hrt sich wohl so an als wre der 75er die bessere Wahl...

----------


## andyskate100

Macht eine Carbongabel wirklich soviel aus? Ich hab bis jetzt immer gehrt man sollte bei der Gabel lieber sparen und dafr in einen vernnftigen Mast investieren.

----------


## Danger

Also ich fahre eine Carbon und eine Ergalalugabel. DEN Unterschied wie Du ihn beschreibst sehe ich berhaupt nicht - und ich fahre seid ber 20 Jahren. Gewichtstechnisch schon, aber ganz ehrlich nicht beim Fahren. Allerdings fahre ich fast ausschlielich in der Welle. Im Slalom und Racebereich ist das wohl ein anderer Schnack. Allein was die Gabellnge angeht. Bei den Masten setze ich auf 100% (was ja eh nicht ganz stimmt, weil Carbon ohne Harz ja keinen Mast formt ;-) ) und habe da bezglich Bruch nie Probleme gehabt. Das Fahrverhalten ist top!

----------


## Howie

> Macht eine Carbongabel wirklich soviel aus? Ich hab bis jetzt immer gehrt man sollte bei der Gabel lieber sparen und dafr in einen vernnftigen Mast investieren.



Ach,

ich fahre zwar auch eine Carbongabel, aber dass das " Angleiten, Anpumpen, Manverfeeling, Kontrolle bers Segel, Profilstabilitt, Druckpunktstabilitt im Grenzbereich" gleich dadurch verbessert, wrde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Carbongabeln wiegen meist genausoviel, sind deutlich steifer, dafr aber auch schlagempfindlicher, haben mittlerweile bedingt einen kleineren Durchmesser. Die Alugabeln haben da ganz gut nachgezogen. Der grte Nachteil an einer Carbongabeln ist, dass man nicht sieht, wenn sie z.B. Haarrisse hat. Sie bricht einfach sofort und Du kannst zusehen, wie Du wieder an Land kommst. Alugabeln verbiegen/deformieren sich erst - somit hast Du wenigstens noch die Chance ans rettende Ufer zu schwimmen.


Ich hatte vorher auch eine North Prog. Gabel - der Vergleich zwischen einer aktuellen Carbongabel und einer aus dem Jahre 2000/2001 hinkt ein bichen - klar dass da Welten zwischenliegen.


Zu den Skinnies: Fahre auch 100%, denke die 65-75% tun es auch und Unterschiede wird der Laie nicht merken. Hab Sie auch nur gekauft, weil die 100% 10 teurer war als die 75%ige  :Wink: 

Aloha

----------


## TomFlensburg

Definitiv 100%. Die 50 Euro Unterschied machen den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr Fett.

In 370 hat Gaastra glaub ich aber nur 75er...

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Ich habe einen 450er Skinny mit 100% und einen 4 m mit 70 %. DEn 4 m fahre ich mit 4.2 und 5.0, reicht meiner Meinung nach aus. Gibt mir auch das Gefhl, etwas robuster zu sein, gerade bei 5.0 bzw. besonders 4.2 wirds auffem Wasser schon heftig, und da glaube ich an die bessere Unempfindlichkeit mit etwas weniger Carbon. 
Ist jedoch rein subjektiv, denn eigentlich sollten die 100%-Skinnies genauso halten wie die 75er.
Wenn du mehr Wert auf Leistung und einen Tick besseres Handling mchtest, dann 100%, denn die haben etwas bessere Rckstellkrfte und bringen einen Tick mehr Leistung.

brigens: Ob lieber 100% Gabel oder Mast:

http://www.surf-forum.com/showthread.php?t=21

Ganz nette Infos.

werner

----------


## wavemaster

moin,
es kommt auch darauf an, welche segel du darauf fahren willst.
willst du den mast mit einer langen verlngerung fahren, dann 100%. sonst 75.
wenn du kein schwergewicht bist, 75 %.
gru
rolf

----------


## Boddenflitzer

so jetzt ich noch mal:

Ja, ja das Thema ist und bleibt das selbe, immer und immer wieder.
Nach dem ich mir noch mal alles durchgelesen habe, einschlielich des surf-forums, danke fehmarnsurfer, muss ich noch mal was loswerden. Ich spreche von Wave-Freestylebereich, Segel von 3-7qm und es ist an gute und noch bessere Surfer gerichtet:

Ich habe vergessen zu erwhnen, dass Carbongabeln oft durchdachter (Belag, Griffdurchmesser, Stabilitt, Kopfstck beweglich) sind, ich rede hier nicht von einer X9 oder North Carbongabel, aber schaut euch doch mal um. Es gibt HPL, Aeron, Chinnook, Prolimit uva. Die sind sicher nicht immer leichter und wenn, dann ists nicht der Rede wert, stimmt, hab ich aber auch nie behauptet. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass der Vorteil von Carbonboom-Aluboom grer ist, als 30% Mast zum 100%. Wenn der Trimm schon mit 75% perfekt ist (z.B. empfohlener Mast), dann sind es echt nur peanuts und ne ganze Menge Einbildung, dass der 100er "viel"(nach dem Motto, dass ist jetzt der Bringer) besser ist, dass er etwas besser ist streite ich nicht ab, zumindest was die Leistung betrifft, wiegt ja schlielich auch weniger. 
Zu den stolzen TL-Ergal-Boom-Besitzern; sicher ist das eine top Gabel, fr die man in der "durchdachteren" besseren King Ausfhrung neu auch ca. 250€ auf den Ladentisch legt (mit etwas Glck bekommt man aber eine gebrauchte King in Carbon fr den Preis). 
Das ist ist fr meine Verstndnisse, auch unter einer vernnftigen Gabel zu verstehen. Aber die TL Carbonvariante ist einfach besser, in ALLEN Bereichen. Man kann nicht ppel   
mit Eiern vergleichen, wenn von Schlagempfindlichkeit bei einer C.Gabel mit einem Mast vergleicht. Sicher sind die nicht unverwstlich, aber zum einen ist ein dmpfender Griffbelag da und zu anderen sind die Endstcke meist richtig heavy und dickwandig, da bricht so schnell nichts, und wo durch auch. Wirklich viele Wave-Cracks, die dicke Loops und bei Sturm auch gerne mal doppelt rotieren, schwren auf Carbongabeln, weil sie sich um ihr Material kein droen Kopf machen wollen, bzw. weil sie schon jegliche Art Alugabel rasch geschrottet haben. Ein Guter Local auf Rgen, meiner Meinung nach der Beste, fhrt TL Carbongabeln, bei so vielen Loops die er raushaut ist das ein muss, er wrde wohl nie wieder Alu Ergal T8,9 fahren, denn davon hat er schon viele zerlegt. Da macht der Preis von ber 500€ auch richtig Sinn bei ihm. Aber auch ich als "Laie" der sich an einer etwas hrtern Gangart erfreut, merkt den Unterschied, auch beim 4,7 und auch mit 70-75kg. 
Allen die noch Alu fahren, traut euch eine richtig gute Carbongabel zu besorgen, HPL oder sonst was ( keine X9, haben sch.. Belag und berteuert) , nicht neu - gebaucht tuts auch, ihr werdet sie wahrscheinlich viel lnger und viel lieber fahren als ein Alugestell. Ich habe fr meine 2004 er Arrows Carbon-Freestyle (170 -220cm nur  1,9Kg (so wohl einer der leichtesten sein,die je gebaut wurden, in der Gre natrlich)-> das merkt man dann schon ein wenig beim Leichtwind Freestyle) 120€ bezahlt (Anfang 2005 gekauft) und fr meine 2005er Prolimit ProTeam (140-180cm und 2,84kg(bei viel Wind egal ist es ob 2,5 oder 2,8kg, uzudem das Endstck leichter ist als bei der Alu, darauf kommts an) -> extrem dnner Durchmesser, dnner geht nicht, 26mm mit Belag! im Griffbereich + extra dickwandig , also sau strabil = schwerer) ende letztes Jahr nur schlappe 93€ bezahlt. Sie waren zwar gebraucht, aber fast neu. Neu htte ich fr beide ber 1200€ ausgegeben, was ich nie tun wrde, und so nur knapp 210€ (geb ja zu das ich Schwein in der E-Bucht gehabt habe, aber ich habe auch lange geziehlt gesucht). Haben mich bis heute nicht enttuscht, der Belag ist noch immer super, haben unzhliche Wipeouts Loopversuche (auch eingeharkte Backloops) berstanden, und fahren noch so wie am ersten Tag, was man von einer Alugabel nach 2-3 harten Jahren wohl nur in wenigen Fllen sagen kann. Erst neulich hatte eine Fahrerin (ca. 50 -60 kg), sie fhrt brigens in der Welle, ihre Alugabel verzogen -> Materialermdung, das Ding , ich glaub die TL Myto in Ergal, war keine 3 Jahre alt und sie fhrt nicht sonderlich aggressiv. Um es noch mal auf den Punkt zu bringen, Augen nach einer guten und gnstigen Carbongabel offen halten (auch wenn es lange dauert), es lohnt sich wirklich.

Sorry, dass ich hier wieder mit so langen Ausfhrungen qule. Mich haben die Post gegen Carbongabeln von der Alufraktion, die noch nie eine gefahren haben, angestachelt, mal gegen zuhalten. 
Dank an die, die es bis zu Ende lasen. 

hang loose

P.S.: Fast alle die Carbongabeln fahren sind zuvor auch gute und sehr gute Alugabeln gefahren, aber irgend wie hab ich von keinem gehrt, dass er/sie doch wieder lieber Alu fahren mchte. Und irgendwann gewhnt man sich so sehr an daran, dass man salop gesagt, sich nicht mehr an einen Unterschied erinnert. Man kauft dann wieder Carbon, weil die alte super fuhr und im Vergleich zu Alu lnger hielt, oder jedes Jahr(oder vielleicht alle 2 Jahre) zwei! Alugabeln (unterschiedlich gro, soll ja steif sein, deshalb darf die nicht so weit rausgefahren werden) statt einer Carbongabel mit 50cm Verstellbereich, die auch weit ausgefahren noch steif genug ist. Das heisst in min. 4 Alugabeln in 2-4 Jahren, a je min. 150€ (eine normal gute), kommt ich auf ....min. 600€ ! -> (siehe Totti im surfforum) - Was ein Schlaumeier.....Gott o Gott. Dann lieber 3-4 Jahre eine highend Carbongabel.  ---------(kleines Resum ber etwas verwirte Carbongabelbesitzter)-------------------- aloha

----------


## Boddenflitzer

> Der grte Nachteil an einer Carbongabeln ist, dass man nicht sieht, wenn sie z.B. Haarrisse hat. Sie bricht einfach sofort und Du kannst zusehen, wie Du wieder an Land kommst. Alugabeln verbiegen/deformieren sich erst - somit hast Du wenigstens noch die Chance ans rettende Ufer zu schwimmen.
> 
> Aloha



Mensch, mach den Leuten doch keine Angst. Ich relativiere das mal:

Naja, ich kenne erst einen Fall, wo das passiert ist, aber der Kollege hat sich die Gleiche noch mal gekauft, weil er an einem jeden solchen Tag wohl 2 Alugabeln zerlegen wrde.

Die Gefahr das dein 100er in der Welle abkackt ist um viiiieeles hher, als dass du deine Carbongabel zerlegst.  

Andererseits bekomme ich jedes Jahr mit, wie einige Alu-Waver den Tag verfluchen weil ihr Alu-Gabel hin ist, .. , schade , da vielleicht extra mehr als 100km gefahren und  endlich Sonne , warm, Wellen, Wind, vielleicht schon seit Monaten erhofft und dann die krumme Gabel und zugucken oder packen. Allein Dieses Jahr 4mal erlebt und immer war ein bombentag.

----------


## Howie

> Mensch, mach den Leuten doch keine Angst. Ich relativiere das mal:



Mir ist es passiert und bevor man etwas kauft sollte man doch ber alles im klaren sein richtig!? Ich hatte diese Option beim Kauf nicht bedacht. Man muss einfach damit rechnen - dass es dann tatschlich eintrifft ist eine andere Sache, die ich keinem Wnsche.


Aloha

----------


## maxxx2air

so nun noch meine 50 cent:
fahre seit 5 Jahren eine 85 % RDM von Powerex in den Wellen von Cabarete. Das Teil ist praktisch unkaputtbar. Und falls doch, bekommt man von Powerex kostenlos Ersatz.
...habe hier schon Hunderte von Masten brechen sehen, vor allem 100% carbon. Meiner Meinung nach sind die einfach Muell. 
100% Carbon ist nur etwas fuer Formula Heizer bei denen es bei Leichtwind auf jedes Gramm weniger ankommt. Fuer Freestyle oder Wave muss es stabil sein.....

----------


## Jan_surft

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr 100% Skinnys von Gunsails gekauft und einen 90% Skinny von Powerex. Ich bin mit beiden Masten sehr zufrieden. Im Vergleich zu meinem alten Material ist mir aufgefallen, dass durch das geringere Gewicht der Masten das Handling einfach viel angenehmer geworden ist.

Bzgl. der Hrte kann ich nur sagen, dass sich die Segel mit Skinnys viel softer anfhlen. D.h. das Segel fhlt sich mit einem 75% SDM genau oder fast hrter an wie mit einem 100% RDM.

Bzgl. der Carbon-Gabeln kann ich nur sagen, dass eine North Silver Line sich fr mich steifer anfhlt wie die X5 von Neilpryde.

Jan

----------


## Boddenflitzer

> Bzgl. der Carbon-Gabeln kann ich nur sagen, dass eine North Silver Line sich fr mich steifer anfhlt wie die X5 von Neilpryde.
> 
> Jan



??? die X5 ist doch keine richte "VOLL"Carbongabel ??? dieser Vergleich hinkt ein wenig

----------


## Jan_surft

Die Silverline ist ein reine Alu-Gabel und die X5 eine Kombi-Carbon-Alu-Gabel. Un dtrotzdem ist die North Gabel steifer.

Jan

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Habe eben mal beim Gabelbaum-Test der Surf aus 2006 geschaut:
North-Gabel ist minimal steifer als die X6 (nach deren Messungen), zudem etwas leichter (2,5 zu 2,8 kg), jedoch ist die X6 noch etwas dnner im Holmdurchmesser und die Lngenverstellung ist mit einer Hand bedienbar (North brauchst du beide Griffel).

Die North ist auch 'etwas' gnstiger.

Leider bzw. ist natrlich auch so nicht mglich: Es wird nix ber die Haltbarkeit bzw. irgendwelche Krankheiten gesagt, die im Laufe des Gebrauchs auftauchen knnten.


werner

----------

